# [RISOLTO] non trovo MySql query browser & mysql-workbench

## Pes88

ciao a tutti! 

Ho necessita di installare l'interfaccia grafica di mysql con mysql-query-browser e mysql-administrator, non riesco a trovarlo ne su portage e ne nell'overlay mysql che ho aggiunto con layman, non ho trovato neanche nessuna use flag che attivata installasse l'interfaccia grafica... 

Come posso fare??? Sono obbligato a scaricare i sorgenti e compilarlo a mano??Last edited by Pes88 on Thu Jun 03, 2010 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

dev-db/mysql-workbench

----------

## Pes88

l'ho installato smascheranodlo, ma non è presente ne  mysql-query-browser ne mysql-administrator.... help

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Quote:*   

> $ qfile mysql-query-browser
> 
> dev-db/mysql-gui-tools (/usr/bin/mysql-query-browser)

 

----------

## Pes88

Non è presente su portage...

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-db/mysql-gui-tools".

```

----------

## MajinJoko

Non ne ho idea, l'ho su da una vita, prova a cercare l'ebuild con google e poi creati un overlay locale.

----------

## Pes88

Il problema e che ormai non è più sviluppato a favore di   mysql-workbench 

```

Users of the MySQL GUI Tools Bundle should plan to upgrade to MySQL Workbench.

MySQL Workbench provides DBAs and developers an integrated tools environment for:

    * Database Design & Modeling

    * SQL Development (replacing MySQL Query Browser)

    * Database Administration (replacing MySQL Administrator)

```

Ho installato questo, pero il problema e che basa la gestione delle password con gnome-keyring-daemon , ma io ho gentoo con lxde, quindi non è configurata per questo demone e se provo ad inserire password del mio database mysql, che è perfettamente funzionante da terminale, ottengo un errore che mi dice che non riesce a collegarsi al demone. 

In /etc/init.d/  non è presente nessun runlever che avvi quel demone, se lo provo a lanciare dalla shell ottengo questa risposta : 

```

* Message: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET=/tmp/keyring-WCtdXy/socket

SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-WCtdXy/socket.ssh

GNOME_KEYRING_PID=5458

```

Ho provato anche a settare le variabili che mi segnala, ed aggiornare l'ambiente con env-update, ma il risultato non cambia!!! 

Help... 

Non voglio fare tutto da shell con mysql......   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non per forza devi usare tool mysql per lavorare con mysql.

Io mi trovo molto bene con SquirrelSQL un agile client grafico multidb.

Lo trovi su SourceForge, ha un suo installer e come molti programmi java lo puoi installare dove vuoi tanto tutti i suoi file stanno felici e contenti nella dir che specificherai tu.

Il supporto ai vari db è garantito dai vari driver jdbc che scaricherai di volta in volta.

hth

----------

## Onip

sembra che voglia gnome-keyring attivo

http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=52866

http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=54010

( bastava una ricerchina su google   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

io segnalerei la cosa sul gentoo buzilla, così che aggiornino gli ebuild

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> o mi trovo molto bene con SquirrelSQL un agile client grafico multidb.
> 
> Lo trovi su SourceForge, ha un suo installer e come molti programmi java lo puoi installare dove vuoi tanto tutti i suoi file stanno felici e contenti nella dir che specificherai tu.
> ...

 

Grazie per la risposta... Ma non mi va di installare la java machine, cerco di evitare programmi in java troppo presanti!!   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sembra che voglia gnome-keyring attivo
> 
> 

 

No, pero è attivato di default , e quindi su lxde non va e ne su kde!!

Per disattivalo ho modificato il file /usr/bin/mysql-workbench ( è un file bash), nel file dice : 

```

 # Uncomment the following line if you're having trouble with gnome-keyring lockups.

# This will cause passwords to be stored only temporarily for the session.

#WB_NO_GNOME_KEYRING=1

```

Pero se si decomenta solamente non funziona, manca export , inserendo il comando export funziona tutto.

```

export  WB_NO_GNOME_KEYRING=1

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> io segnalerei la cosa sul gentoo buzilla, così che aggiornino gli ebuild
> 
> 

 

non credo che centri qual cosa l'ebuild....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Grazie per la risposta... Ma non mi va di installare la java machine, cerco di evitare programmi in java troppo presanti!!     

 Ellalà, mica è mono  :Razz: 

----------

